# Evey Training Videos



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Kristie's post got me motivated to take some videos of Evey. I was holding the camera myself. Will need to find a camera person next time.

LAND MARK

WATER MARK

She's close to 5 months of age and 30 lbs.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

great videos my 7mth old girl was going nuts trying to find you, thought she was gonna jump on the computer.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Really good videos -- and did you handle both Evey and the camera???? -- now that's what I call "multi-tasking" -- and has Evey ever grown from the little pup whose pictures you posted not that many months ago


----------



## TRC (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice!!! Pocket Rocket 4 Sure. Evey looks great!


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Evey looks great!! Archer is mighty proud of his "little" sister. Now I've got to see what I can come up with - LOL.

Kathryn


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

Great Vids Tatyana, keep up the great work!!!

All the best

Wayne Dibbley
Next Level Retriever Training
PRTA
CAPPDT
Ontario


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

I could see that she is a high spirited pup w/ full of desire, very quick too. Jim might have his hands full w/ Evey too. 

Angelo


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Mar 22, 2008)

Great loking pup! how are the ticks at Lee kay?


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

She looks fantastic, Tatyana!  Great job, Evey!

I really love watching the puppies work...there was a 4 month old at our recent IVRC beginning hunt test training classes, named Strider, who "passed" with flying colors at yesterday's mock JH test. Come August, he'll be 6 months on the nose (the day before) for the club's tests and I *know* that little goober will do it in style- Hopefully, I'll be there volunteering/working to watch him run! (I don't think we'll be ready to spend that $70/test fee quite yet...need to get through FF first, LOL) 

I'm very excited for you and this little girl. You guys are going places, I'm sure!


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Montview said:


> She looks fantastic, Tatyana!  Great job, Evey!....
> I'm very excited for you and this little girl. You guys are going places, I'm sure!





TRC said:


> Nice!!! Pocket Rocket 4 Sure. Evey looks great!





Grasshopper said:


> Evey looks great!! Archer is mighty proud of his "little" sister. Now I've got to see what I can come up with - LOL.
> 
> Kathryn



Again couldn't have said it better myself -- looking for great things from this team!!!!! Tatyana, keep up good work with Evey!!!!!


----------

